

Storefront Gets $1.6M To Grow Its ‘Pop-Up Shop’ Marketplace - abarber
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/26/storefront-seed-funding/

======
VandyILL
It'd be interesting if they can do spaces that convert empty large retail
stores into minature malls consisting solely of a couple of popup shops. I
think the trick to this is that you would need to find some equivalent of an
anchor that can have a consistent presence and can expand/shrink their share
of the space so that consumers never show up at a half deserted "mini mall."

Maybe someone like bonobos could do that. All they really need is to stock a
couple sizes of each item & then could place the orders online for delivery.
This means they could easily scale what is on display & rent out the space
whenever a pop-up wants it.

Another idea I've had, and this predates airbnb, is basically an airbnb for
kitchens/restaurants so chefs can easily rotate cities. Not really passionate
about this idea or feel it would be an amazing business. Would be interested
in going to the popup restaurants as a customer though.

